# Most unpleasant way to die in battle



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

This is the 41st millenium and there are hundreds of different ways to die on the battlefield. Not all of these could be described as quick and relatively painless. 
So which method of death-dealing in the game would you least like to be killed by? Remember this is from attacks and weapons found in the game, so don't post replies like being taken prisoner by dark eldar or inquisitional interrogation.


PS: I would have done this as poll but I don't know how to start a poll


----------



## Inquisitor Malaclypse (Dec 6, 2008)

being eaten alive.

but i think that being eaten alive in real life would suck too.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Devourers- "A creature infested by flesh-worms is driven mad by agony as the worms eat their way through its nervous system to the brain and devour it."

Sounds pretty nasty to me... makes me smile as those enemy termies that have just killed a unit of mine collapse to the ground as my worms slither their way up into their brains.
... I have no idea how they can kill orks though


----------



## freaklord (Sep 13, 2007)

bio acid stuff melting you down arrrrrgggghhhhh!


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Guass guns-Being stripped apart is rather ow


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Gauss Riffles stripping first your skin, then your flesh, and finally atomzing your bones, molecular layer by layer does not sound very pleasant to me.

Other than that.. Devourer worms are painfull.. or simply being eaten slowly as the whole battlefield is tyranoformed, with bacteria attacking your body and eating it alive as you desperately try to hold off the genestealers from chopping you to bits.

Being Immolated by flamers isn't all that nice either.

Or having your brain scrambled by a callidus pistol, or the neural gauntlet of a eversor... or the psychic abomination blast from a culexus, especially since you first get that nasty dread feeling from the psychic void they project.

A force weapon that assaults you psychicly as soon as it scratches you...

Being turned into a spawn by chaos sorcery.

Perils of the warp

Banewolf Chem cannon

I'm sure there are a LOT more of these extreme unpleasant things on the battlefield.


----------



## Exitus Acta Probat (Apr 23, 2009)

Feeling the penetration of a bolter round low in your abdomen, and NOT dying immediately after detonation. Seeing your intestines and viscera sprayed out on the ground before you as you collapse on useless legs and fall face first in your own gore. Bleeding out, feeling your lifeblood warming your limbs and cheek. Hearing the screams of your comrades around you as your unit is over-run. dying, knowing finally that in the great cog of the Imperium, you were not even a footnote.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Well given that few battlefield deaths can be described as pleasant experiences and many of the worst have already been mentioned I'll opt for any death that involves monofilament wire, harlies kiss, webspinner and the eldar mortar equivalent.
Failing that being ripped in half by a dreadnaught probably hurts a bit or being shot by a melta or even getting to close to an avatars flaming body.


----------



## BloodANgels89 (Jun 16, 2008)

Attemtping a Death or Glory!...... and failing


----------



## Pukka (Jun 19, 2009)

Lasgun, hand down...kidding, I flash myself with a flashlight ever night to become immune to Lasguns.

I would say HB rounds peppering your body, and not dying immediately. Then when your on the ground, the giant SM's step on you when they move.


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

By far, as Einar mentioned, "Gift of Chaos." Feeling your body twist and reshape, feeling your own psyche snap as the greater influences of chaos have their fickle way with you, body and soul.


----------



## AntiPaladin (Jun 26, 2007)

Wraithcannon. Either you get to experience having a miniature vortex opened in your stomach and getting ripped apart by conflicting gravitational forces, or, if you're really lucky, you're physically transported into the warp to become something's plaything.


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

If i was a SM Chapter Master, in terminator armour, with master crafted lightning claws, losing to a single gretchin in CC. After i charged him


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

hiding in cover and getting dragonfire bolts shot at you, slowly dying with your lungs burning up doesnt sound like fun.

Oh and also getting cut with the blades of reason


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Hearing a click beside your ear, turning round, and seeing a bolter shell in the chamber of a Bolt Pistol aimed at your head, then hearing "YOU'RE NOT DEAD SO YOU'RE NOT FIGHTING HARD ENOUGH".


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

lawrence96 said:


> If i was a SM Chapter Master, in terminator armour, with master crafted lightning claws, losing to a single gretchin in CC. After i charged him


I've seen Marneus Calgar die from gretchen...


----------



## duckfromhelll (Mar 25, 2008)

Shokk Attack gun. Having snotlings teleporting inside your armour/body where they scratch and bite their way out till you or they are dead.

Death or glory. Being the only man in your unit with balls to stand up to a tank shoking land raider, blowing it up and never getting to show off cause you just dies in the S3 blast.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The simple flamer. Having the odour of your own roasting flesh as the last thing you smell before you die... ugh.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I think being in the imperial Guard is scary enoug-If your shoes aren't clean enough your executed, If You haven't blessed every piece of your clothes and gear your executed

Each tiny bit is a risk to be shot at


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

For me it wouldn't be the actual death (though there is no shortage of gruesome ways to meet your demise). But it would be actually dying and the fear of what was to come.

Dying as an Eldar and not making it into a spirit stone :S, at best you are tortured for an eternity, though you're more likely to be devoured and cease to have any kind of existence.


----------



## Pater Mooneye (Jun 10, 2009)

being killed by a tau in close combat o the shame


----------



## fdshfn (Jun 24, 2009)

getting shot by a gretchin sniper while in a bunker, embarrasing


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

A Lictor. After being paralysed by the Flash Hooks sinking deep into your lungs, bursting your alveoli and making every strained breath torture. Watching as it considers you with cold, unfeeling alien eyes, before pouncing, suddenly, using it's arm-like appendages to grasp your head firmly with it's inhuman strength. Finally, unable to move, unable to breathe, unable to look away, it leans forward, and thrusts the Feeder Tendrils deep in through your eye sockets, probing your corticobulber tract into the medulla, somehow forcing you to remain conscious as it plays out your memories in less than the time it takes you to realise that you are well and truly dead...

I think that'd be up there anyway...


----------



## Jason (Jun 20, 2009)

Pre-heresy Virus bombs (yuck)
Space marine thats disarmed (ouch)
kharn. Nuff said
Them there dark eldar and there creepies

Jason


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

Worst way I could think of would be Fabius Bile's Rod od Torment - Just imagine it
Best way is blissgiver - 
puts you in a coma of ecstasy that there is no waking from - Guys, preserve my body please


----------



## shas'o_mi'ros'kai (Jun 16, 2008)

Lets see what happens when you take a Bolter/Pulse/Shuriken/Splinter/Slugga/Flesh-Eating Bug/Gauss round into the area of your manhood, watching as your dignity and masculinity disappear right before your eyes...

Because losing your dignity and manhood is a fate worse than death.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm almost changing my vote- I still believe that a devourer is the worst way to die (after all something slowly eating your nerves must be more painful then anything that only affects their ends) but I would say the worst thing that can happen to you is that you get turned into a spawn of chaos- after all, you get all the pain of the transition followed by an eternity of general suffering plus the specific suffering of seeing you kill your own friends and not being able to stop yourself
... sux to be you


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

:laugh: Unless your friends are Gretchin, or Ratlings, they probably take the spawn down in next to no time!


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

OR you could end up being some sorcerer's 'pet'..


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

I'd say being mobbed by rippers, but anything from Dark Eldar, 'Nids, or Chaos is pretty unpleasant...


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

TheKingElessar said:


> A Lictor. After being paralysed by the Flash Hooks sinking deep into your lungs, bursting your alveoli and making every strained breath torture. Watching as it considers you with cold, unfeeling alien eyes, before pouncing, suddenly, using it's arm-like appendages to grasp your head firmly with it's inhuman strength. Finally, unable to move, unable to breathe, unable to look away, it leans forward, and thrusts the Feeder Tendrils deep in through your eye sockets, probing your corticobulber tract into the medulla, somehow forcing you to remain conscious as it plays out your memories in less than the time it takes you to realise that you are well and truly dead...
> 
> I think that'd be up there anyway...


Now thats quality shit there! Makin' my flesh crawl that did! +rep


----------



## hawkes (Apr 13, 2009)

getting caught by an ork dok..........


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Yep they're all pretty horrible ways to go. Can't think of anything new myself. At the other end of the spectrum, having a randy daemonette have it's way with you, would probably be one of the better ways to go. LOL.


----------



## rokar4life (Jun 21, 2008)

being power-fisted to death (not the traditional way either)


----------



## Khorne's_Chosen (Mar 29, 2009)

Shooting with a Plasma Gun ... xD I fear it xD


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Being in a transport and then shot by a railgun.

In the Tau codex, there's a little piece of fluff that mentions that the railgun makes a hole about the size of a penny. Because of the vacuum behind the round, everything in the transport is then sucked out through this hole. Imagine being sucked out through a hole the size of a penny.


----------



## GiftofChaos1234 (Jan 27, 2009)

the humble chainsword. imagine how much you would hate life watching and hearing it tear its way through your stomach while seeing a crazed csm laughing at you. i mean if you could see your face it would be priceless but as your dying, well.....


----------



## neoplasma (Jun 27, 2009)

i think being swallowed alive by the great unclean one only nurgle knows what exposed organ you'd slide out of


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

I don't think anything would be worse then Death by Genestealer.... (Read how They create cults......*shudders*)


----------



## LiamMeowFace (Jan 18, 2009)

Being scissor locked between a space wolfs legs then shot with a bolter in the head Reason: the last thin i want to smell before i die IS NOT a space wolves nuts


----------



## Mikeybx (Jul 8, 2009)

Being headshoted....... bye artillary


----------



## Oompa Loompa (Jul 6, 2009)

Having a chainsword shoved through your dignity then having it tear you in half lengthwise...not so nice:no:


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Running up against noise marines and the sonic weapons. bursting eyeballs and ruptured organs doesn't sound too pleasant too me.

Also being so small and insignificant as to be stepped on by a Titan would suck. I mean talk about the injury added to the insult of having to fight against titans on foot, but then to be considered so worthless that your own army squish you because you are nothing.

I also think that getting shot by gauss weapons would be rather uncomfortable. Being rendered down molecule by molecule is not appealing to me.

I would also pass on being on the receiving end of a chain sword/axe. Just brutal.


----------



## BeastsofWar (Apr 1, 2009)

being ran over by a baneblade feet first. OR... having it stop and do a neutral turn over you, slowly shredding and spreading you out over the track. 

BoW- John


----------



## Strange Dude (Jul 15, 2008)

Being used as a condom by a randy slaanesh demon prince who really wants his way with the great unclean one.


----------



## jjohnny5 (Feb 25, 2009)

having a ripper crawl down your throat and eating u from the inside out lol
:grin:


----------



## High Marshall Mendark (Jan 25, 2009)

Lots and lots and lots of grots!

Assault jumping and mid jump, losing control! Just watching the ground rush up to you. You smash yourself on the already bloodied battlefield and you lie there, paralyzed just waiting for death to take you. You turn your head and see either a hungry squig or horny dark eldar and you know you're screwed either way!




> being power-fisted to death (not the traditional way either)


NOT COOL! *shudder*


----------



## Cleitus_the_Black (Jun 8, 2009)

I think dying by failing a 2+ armour save. I mean, how pathetic and undignified is that? Best armour in the game and you go down to bolter fire.


----------



## Nizuzen (May 18, 2008)

Wearing Terminator armour and having a Snotling materlise within you, per Shokk Attack Gun rules.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Strange Dude said:


> Being used as a condom by a randy slaanesh demon prince who really wants his way with the great unclean one.


Aaaagh! Disturbing mental image... NOT FUN!


----------



## ReaperOfHeresy (Jun 8, 2008)

Getting too close to a Greater daemon of nurgel and getting poisoned by millions of different poisons, viruses and diseases


----------



## shas'o_mi'ros'kai (Jun 16, 2008)

Strange Dude said:


> Being used as a condom by a randy slaanesh demon prince who really wants his way with the great unclean one.


JESUS CHRIST! THAT'S HORRID!

its +rep worthy though


----------



## Aktar09 (Apr 4, 2009)

just about any weapon used by dark eldar
gauss weapons are nasty too


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

I Stick by Genestealer Rape.


----------



## SONSOFTHEWARMASTER (Feb 12, 2009)

Getting stepped on by a pissed off squigoth... That would really ruin your day.:angry:


----------



## SONSOFTHEWARMASTER (Feb 12, 2009)

Also being run over by your own teams BaneBlade.....


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Friendly fire's definitely on the list. And I don't mean the kind where the Commissar chooses you to be the means of inspiring the rest of the platoon-- I mean where somebody just plain didn't care that they might catch some of their own men in a barrage. That's just psychologically crappy, realizing your life just plain wasn't worth anything.

But most unpleasant? Losing to a grot in a fair fight. It's like getting shown up by a housecat in a drinking contest or something. How do you explain that one to the Emperor? They're not quick, or clever, or skilled... so how'd you manage to lose that particular punching match with the goblin again? Raw, unadulterated failure? Failure sucks more than anything else, I think.


----------

